# Help my 2-month-old lamb throwing up and not eating



## loveanimals (Apr 13, 2021)

This has been the first time I've taken care of a sheep and It was going pretty well until today my bottle-fed lamb who is 2 months old now has not been eating anything and has been throwing up some green stuff which has just stopped now, she was throwing up in the morning but not much, and she has just sleeping and walking around a bit. She seems to be peeing and pooping normally. Any ideas of what might be wrong? This happened this morning but yesterday she was completely fine. She also seems to be grinding her teeth. Please help


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jul 23, 2021)

Grinding teeth is a sign of her in pain. I would contact a vet immediately. But observations from what you told me is that she may have grain poisoning. This occurs when sheep eat too much grain. I would contact a vet and let them know what your situation is....I give you the best of luck! Keep me updated please!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 23, 2021)

Is the green stuff grass or bile(stomach juices) ? If grass, offer baking soda so she doesn’t bloat. But you might need to get her to a vet ASAP.


----------

